# Regan Daley Reception



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK.....tomorrow I talk at a conference in the am (1 1/2 hours away....) rush back and finish making shtuff from In The Sweet Kitchen for the Regan Daley reception tomorrow.....
as of now I've got:
Black Sticky Gingerbread in the oven
Sweet potato cornbread to make pudding with
Cazeula pie (pumpkin, sweet potatoes and coconut milk)
pecan caramel cookies
creme fraise (?) spelling

My co hostess is making chocolate pudding and maple pecan buttons.
Bought brie and globe grapes, good coffee (decaf), shlag (whipped cream) asst. teas, Kahlua

We'll see if I can fit in more, but that is what I'm serving.
Think it needs an apple something or other....

I'm having dinner with her and my co hostess prior to the reception, do you guys have any questions you want me to ask her?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I haven't read her book, but I get the feeling I should take a look at it. The menu looks like a lot of fun. I hope to hear more.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Your menu looks wonderful to me. I did look for apple recipes, here are a few ideas:

Agen Prune and Apple Compote in Vanilla and Earl Grey Tea

Baked Apples With Currants, Vin Santo and crumbled biscotti

Gala Apple Fritters with a Fresh Cider Syrup


Why not another seasonal fruit like pear?

Caramel Pears

Pears Poached in Gewurztraminer With Tahitian Vanilla


Good Luck Shroom!


May I take you up on your question offer?

I’m having problem finding certain pastry/candy making ingredients like cocoa butter, inverted sugar, etc. Could you please ask her if she knows where such ingredients would be available in small quantity? I’ll be happy with a source anywhere in Canada as long as they deliver.

Thanks!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I was just reading your post and thought that the sweet potato cornbread sounds really nice and yummy for the holidays. Would you mind posting the recipe Shroomgirl? Can you just serve it as a bread or is it too dry to stand on its own?:chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'll type it out tomorrow.....
I gave your question to Regan, she gets back to Cananda Tues.
Busy girl....I was enthralled with her... she's bright, passionate and writes a GREAT cookbook, and can speak well too....several of the food professionals thought she'd be fantastic on TV. I think so toooooo.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK here goes....I'm typing this so I may condense it.

Sweet Potato Cornbread
375* 2(9x5) loaf pans buttered bake 1 hour 5 minutes to 1 hour 20 min middle of oven

2 cups stone ground yellow cornmeal
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 cups ap flour
1Tbl Baking Powder
1 tsp soda
1/2 tsp salt
4 large eggs room temp
1 1/2 cup sour cream (full fat)
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup unsalted butter melted
2 cups cooked mashed peeled sweet potatoes cooled

Whisk together dry ingrediants in a bowl
in another bowl mix wet ingrediants.....mix together gently!!! with wooden spoon
Divide into pans and bake until skewer comes out clean
Store well wrapped room temp 3 days
refrig 1 week
freeze 2 mo


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Most popular desserts last night....the pudding is phenominal.
pecan caramel cookies!!!!!, Cazeula pie (think Thanksgiving for this baby...way better than normal pumpkin) check out cooking time cus this one takes along time from start to finish baking time in crust is 1.75-2 hours....no typo


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Don't miss the Chocolate Clementine Tart, it's fantastic.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Funny you should bring it up, Regan said she needed an orange chocolate combo so cake was out cus of the other choc cakes...this tart came about....sounds great.
Interestingly she finished this book in 1998. pre birthing twins 2 1/2 years ago....she said she wrote the info part the recipes were definatly secondary....for a long time she could not find a publisher in the US, until of course she won overall cookbook of the year for IACP.....next one will be something totally different, no sequels


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Do you know more about her next book Shroom? I'm very curious now. Any idea when it will come out?

I can't believe she had trouble finding a publisher for such an incredible book. Truly it's one fo the best, if not the best, reference tool. 

I did the chocolate clementine tart as part of my miniature Christmas desserts last year. Made a chocolate dough instead of a macadamia crust. 

While the tartlets looked stunning, I thought it might be easier to use kumquats next time. Because of their small size they would fit better on a small tartlets.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks shroomgirl for the quick reply. Looks good and will try out next week with leftover sweet potatoes. 
I think I gotta take a look at this book, you and Isa have peaked my interest.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Isa~ I made kumquat marmalade one year and swore to never use them in quantity again....seedy....way seedy 

Regan has not started writing a second book yet...2 1/2 year old twin boys.....

This book is a keeper, I've been disappointed with so many pastry books...this one is up there with L'Enotre


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks for the tip Shroom, I thought it would be the best idea I just forgot one thing: to taste one....



Angrychef you will love this book, it's a well of information and her recipes are great.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've since cooked from her book even more....the buttertoffee short bread got raves, the pecan caramel cookies got them again when I made them for someone else. Isa has Regan responded to your question yet?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I did not know you asked Regan Daley the question. Thank you for doing it for me Shrrom. Is she suppose to answer it in the forum?


Thanks again!



Isabelle


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I gave her a print out of the site with your question on it...she was really surprised that her book was being discussed on line.
I told her how highly you guys thought of her book....so she is traveling alot right now and if you don't hear from her in the next couple of weeks I'll e-mail her. < I kinda wanna do Toronto on the same trip as Montreal, wouldn't it be a blast >


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Oh yeah I sent her a Mo package with black walnuts, pecans, sorghum, apple butter and a Clayton Farmer's Market T-shirt, it'll be fun to hear what she does with Missouri food.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

WOW! That means she might become a member. :bounce: 


She shouldn't be surprise we talk about her book, it is such a fantastic book, a well of information. Everyone should get it, if I win the lottery I'll get copies for everyone,


Black walnut, I don't think they are available here. Our Governement is protecting us from God knows what disease so no bitter almond or balck walnut for us. 

What is sorghum?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a molasses type product that comes from canes...it has a distinctive flavor and is generally a southern treat served on biscuits or used in pies or gingerbreads.

I think Regan would enjoy this site immensely

Black walnuts are also precious, they are extremely difficult to crack < some recommend driving a car over them> and they are wonderful when fresh and horrendous when not.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I made the Black Sticky Gingerbread last night. YUM! I love gingerbread anyway, but the flavour for this cake was great and it was so easy to make: no dirtying the mixer. The smell made me slice up a couple of pieces before the cake had time to cool. I was eating fresh-out-of-the-oven Gingerbread Cake with fresh whipped cream at 10:30 last night. Now, I'm eating it for breakfast. I refrigerated it because I want it to be more dense and sticky.

Bought some clementines yesterday to make the Clementine Tart but I think I'll do the oranges ahead of time and actually make the tart next week or so. Thanks Isa and Shroom for the recipe suggestions and reviews.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You will be one hour away, by plane! Go for it. Maybe you'll hook up with Anneke!!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I made the sweet potato cornbread today at work. Very moist and dense, but I did not care for it. I would definitely use it in a pudding though. Thanks again for posting the recipe.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Risa,

The clementines can be made weeks in advance, just don't put them on the tart too long before you plan to serve it and do not put too much juice on the tart.


I am sure you'll love this dessert.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Isa,

Do you think there is a clementine substitute after the clementine season is over with? It seems to be a short time period when they are available in my area.

(I bought the book at Sam's Club a few days ago for $22.98)

H.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Try mandarine Henry.


----------

